# id help



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

the first fish the closer is that a red belly or somthing else, the front of it looks odd










Peter


----------



## BIG_BOY (Mar 9, 2006)

picture isnt showing up


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

works for me, here the link

http://www.buysell.com/buysell_photo/Ontar...03245017466.jpg


----------



## BIG_BOY (Mar 9, 2006)

both redz


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Both are p.nattereri- Red Bellied Piranha.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah! both nice looking red.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

yea they are bith red, btw what size r they?


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

no clue just saw and ad and it looks kinda odd to me


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Dont I see a real light humeral spot on both fish? I say Cariba


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

-d0rk- said:


> Dont I see a real light humeral spot on both fish? I say Cariba










check out pic. and vid. it red.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

red bellies


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

They are indeed red bellys.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> They are indeed red bellys.


You guys heard the man - P. nattereri it is









ID complete


----------

